# Simple bookcase



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I made a couple of bookcases for a teacher at the school where my wife works. Someone took the bookcases she had in her room so she needed space for the students to store three ring binders. She is a friend of ours so I built them for cost of materials. I said I wasn't going to paint or stain, but I guess I was wrong! :-(

Now I am making one more that is about 4 feet wide. All three are 42 inches tall. The shelves are just right for the binders to be stored upright. She loves them.

White pine, with birch back. The top of each one is the edge glued white pine stuff that Lowe's carries. I assembled them with glue and pocket screws (using the Kreg jig). They work great; nice and sturdy.

Minwax Red Mahogany 225 and Deft Clear Wood Finish (Gloss).

The good thing that has come out of this is I have upgraded (or replaced) several of my power tools. :biggrin:

42 inches tall, 36 inches wide.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

them pocket hole jigs from Kreg are amazing. I'm a huge fan.

looks good MT!!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Beautiful. Any tips on applying the finish. Is that a polyurethane? Dilute it? Apply with brush or wiped on?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

TheSamarai said:


> Beautiful. Any tips on applying the finish. Is that a polyurethane? Dilute it? Apply with brush or wiped on?


It is Deft Clear Wood finish in gloss. The can says to brush it on and not spray. But I recall using it back in the 80's when I diluted it with a little lacquer thinner and sprayed it in a gun.

But these bookcases were finished with a brush. The mfg claims it is self leveling. Dries to touch in thirty minutes. The reason I use it is back in the 80's my wife was doing tole painting with acrylics on wooden thingies I had cut and stained. Deft is the product that would not yellow the paints. Never had a problem with her paints running or yellowing. Sold me for sure.

I brushed on a coat, let it dry for an hour or so, then wiped off the surfaces with steel woll, tack cloth, then recoated. The top has three coats on it. I told the teacher I could fix any damage the kids may cause.

I started with the basic Kreg jig and bit but quickly learned I really could use the $99 kit. The pocket screws really pull tight.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Latest one. Hopefully it will be the last for awhile. This one is the same height (42 inches), but a little wider (47). Cost of materials was the same, so I made it wider to use up the materials.

And wouldn't you know it, I managed to squander up a new tool - a sliding miter saw! I use it to cross-cut the 1x12 sides in pairs, as well as the shelves in threes. I cut one end and left about 1/2 inch. Then turned the boards around and cut the other end at the desired length. Worked great. I cut all three shelves at once. I even cross-cut the top, although I did have to turn it over to complete the cut. It still came out smooth and even.

A big thank you goes out to the man up above for providing some good weather for this project. Much better (and cooler) than the last couple I made.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

great work. You can never have enough tools. I have a brand new router I brought 6 months ago that may get some use as I plan a little entertainment case to hold all the stereo gear.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

My job here is done. And the teacher is very happy.
Actually, I am pretty satisfied myself.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great job and i bet the kids love them!!!!!!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well done.... and here I thought you were ONLY a fantastic photographer. ha ha Rich


----------

